# Best place to get a tortoise?



## Vincenza (May 21, 2015)

I have been looking into getting a male Russian tortoise for a while now. I was originally going to adopt one, so I have the enclosure all set up and ready to go, but the place I was originally going to adopt from ended up not having one available, and I haven't been able to find any other rescue places with a Russian available. So I've been looking around at websites to purchase one (since there aren't any stores or anything near me), but I'm not sure which ones are most reputable and are decently priced. I've looked into a few places (LLLReptiles, Reptiles by Mack, and Arizona Tortoise Compound) and they all seem to be wild caught rather than captive bred. So I guess my first question is, should I only buy captive bred? I've read things saying the wild caught trade is bad and they are more difficult to keep healthy over a captive bred one, but seeing as a lot of places only have wild caught, is it worth it? And, as the title states, where is the best place to buy? Which websites are the most reputable in terms of health, customer service, price etc and what would you recommend? As a side note, this is my first tortoise.


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2015)

Going captive bred is BY FAR the best way to go for a pet. Imported russians often carry a whole host of pathogens and parasites and many of them just don't take well to captivity.



The source you choose for your new tortoise makes ALL the difference in the world. You need to get them from a breeder that starts them right. I have personal experience with, and highly recommend @Carol S , @kanalomele and @biochemnerd808 . I'm sure there are other good breeders here too, but I know the methods all three of these ladies use and I couldn't do it better myself. I have 6 babies from Carol and 6 babies from Melissa and I simply could not be happier with either group. Kate simply didn't have any when I was ready to buy, or I'd have 6 of hers too.


----------



## Vincenza (May 21, 2015)

Yeah, that's what I was worried about. Thank you for the recommendations! I'll see if I can email them about what they have available.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (May 21, 2015)

An alternative is to get a long term captive, although it is originally wild caught. That would be an adult.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 26, 2015)

Hello, Vincenza, and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum.
Everything you need is available through here.


----------



## Careym13 (Jun 22, 2015)

I got my torts (Leopards) from tortoisesupply.com. The customer service was excellent...torts are great..can't say enough good things.


----------



## MichaelaW (Jun 22, 2015)

You can't go wrong with Chris Leone from garden state tortoise or Arizona tortoise compound. They are both outstanding and highly trustworthy breeders who will answer all your questions. I highly recommend them if you're looking for a healthy and high quality tortoise.


----------



## Turbotort (Jun 24, 2015)

Don't buy any from repticon. I learned my lesson :/


----------



## destortoise (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm not sure where you are from but @missdeatherage is looking for someone to adopt her male Russian tort. If you live in the Eastern US, you should give her a private message


----------



## jobothehobo (Jun 27, 2015)

We rescued our one in Scotland back in 2008!! She was on her way to Japan to be eaten and hundreds more 

Anyway, good luck in finding your new shelly companion.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Jul 5, 2015)

You might want to check out the For Sale forum section, then go to Adoptions. I'm always seeing Sulcata's and Russian's up for adoption/sale, and almost all are captive bred. Most of the ones under Adoptions were well cared for and something came up that the owner can't properly care for them anymore. So while a portion of those are two years or older, I believe they are cheaper than a lot of places that breed and sell.

Thought you might be interested in this information.


----------



## Vincenza (Jul 7, 2015)

I appreciate all the suggestions and info! I ended up finding a tort who was up for adoption from a turtle rescue place.


----------

